# Samsung PN50B850 picture problem??



## ODog4523 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've had this set a few weeks now, and have to say it's great except for the buzz I've read about which occasionally gets annoying...

One question though about a possible picture issue:
There are some faint, faded, stationary vertical bars that remind me of the analog interference you'd see on an old TV with rabbit ears. The bars are most noticable when the screen first powers on (before the picture pops up), and are just barely visible during the darkest of scenes. During normal daylight scenes, they're not evident at all.

This is my first plasma screen, so I'm not sure what I'm looking at here. The 'pattern' of the bars isn't consistant with any stationary images they may have burned in, but rather look almost like a slight curtain effect when the screen is blank.

This isn't a constant worry, but something that subtly catches my attention every now and then. Would this be considered normal for this type of set, or could I be looking at a defect?

Anyone else have any experience with this model?

Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If it is there with no signal and with all inputs, you have a problem in the set. I have seen it occasionally. It may be in the scan board but also could be a bad panel.


----------



## ODog4523 (Jan 6, 2009)

Seems to be there for every input mode, yes, though the degree varies a bit depending on the source; digital vs analog etc...


----------



## Nascar Dog (Feb 1, 2010)

I just picked up a new PN50B850 and right away I noticed several vertical bands on the display.
Very obvious with a grey background and also while watching golf. Camera panning across a green for example.
I too can see it when first powering the TV on.
I would say it is a panel problem.
May be related to the filter that is bonded to the panel.
Not too concerned because the bigger problem is the terrible black level.
Looks OK during the day but at night the black are grey. :thumbsdown:
I will be returing this TV ASAP!
Will wait and see how the 2010 Panasonic plasma's are...


----------

